# Lowrance lms-520C problems



## white-n-flakey (Aug 28, 2009)

Installed a used FF on my boat, worked great the first couple times. Was messing around in the boat yesterday and fired it up and the GPS part still works but the Sonar does not!

The when the screen scrolls it starts and stops. I have a new transducer and even hooked up an old one and still the same. When I listen to the transducer click it starts and stops also. Seems like the unit it self is not producing consistent sonar signals.

I did a soft reset, hard reset and up-dated the software and its still the same.

Anyone out there have a similer problem?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Have you tried it in the water since you noticed the inconsistant tick? Mine does the same thing when out of water but works fine in it. I have the 522.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## white-n-flakey (Aug 28, 2009)

I have not tried it on the water yet. That was my next step. I was reading the Lowrance webb site and they spole about a high power ff not being able to read shallow water or in thick weeds. Funny thing is though it used to work fine off the trailer.

Just incase I threw a back up black and white FF in the boat as a back if it doesnt work.

Also forgot to mention when I hooked up the old FF the chirping of the transducer was even and steady. Im gonna test it on the water but Im thinking its the 520.

Ed


----------



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

I had a 520c on my last boat, it did the same thing. Would not work out of water, but worked fine in water.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Mine won't read a bottom out of water either. I would say before you start reseting anything else put it in the lake. I had to do a hard reset on mine once and lost 4 years worth of waypoints..... took a long time to get those back....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## white-n-flakey (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks for the infor guys! You have given me hope the unit is not malfunctioning. Ill give it a shot in the water and let you know. I made an unexpected trip to the hospital last Thursday and just got out today and have to limit my activities so its gonna be a while before I launch the boat. Thanks for all the info.

Ed P.


----------



## white-n-flakey (Aug 28, 2009)

I read the fine print in a Lowrance webb site and it has to be in a Shallow Water setting. No it seems to work fine on the trailer!! Hoping to get out soon!


----------

